# How do my Catt seedlings all start growing at the same time?



## My Green Pets (Feb 12, 2018)

I have several Cattleya rex seedlings (siblings) and they have all pushed out their new growth for the spring at the same time, literally on the same day! How is this possible? They are all in separate pots. I just can't understand how they can all be in sync like this. What is the biology here? Anybody know?


----------



## mormodes (Feb 12, 2018)

See if you can Google Gavino Rotors work on C labiata buds growth


----------



## monocotman (Feb 13, 2018)

It may well be triggered by day length,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 13, 2018)

nature is clever


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 13, 2018)

monocotman said:


> It may well be triggered by day length,
> David


I didn't give enough details. They are all in a basement under lights. No exposure to the sun... although I did increase the photoperiod to 12/12 the first of February. I guess temperature has increased slightly as well!

Still amazed at the fact that they are all growing at exactly the same time.


----------



## Ray (Feb 14, 2018)

Is it really that hard to accept? They have approximately the same genetics, are the same level of maturity, and are all receiving the same cultural conditions. I think it would be more of a head-scratcher if they didn't react similarly.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 15, 2018)

just amazes me.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2018)

Didn't you see Independence Day? - count-down timer!


----------

